# Can't upload pics on my laptop



## GaryHibbert (Nov 7, 2017)

I've been trying to post a new thread from my laptop and can't upload any pics.  On my phone there's a button below the text box to "upload file" but on my laptop its not there.  Need some help here.
Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2017)

What type of computer? 

Which browser are you using?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 8, 2017)

It's a Tishiba laptop and I'm running Chrome.
Gary


----------

